# Planting by the Moon ?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I got my calendar and even looked up some info on this. HELP

It says to start tomatoes, peppers and beans. But then at the end of the month it says to start annual seeds. I want to start my greenhouse and was going to start my seeds tomorrow. Would that be correct?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I just started to plant by the Moon also. Sorry I can't answer your question. Perhaps our expert will check in soon. 

Oh Andi! YoooHooo ANDI.....we need you!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm no expert  but my grams was. She just had that nack...

One thing to keep in mind, if you are working from a book. There are two different zodiac systems in use today. The tropical and the sidereal. (I use the tropical.)

There is nothing complicated about using astrology in the garden but there is one very important rule that gets "the pass" (neglected) ... common sense. ~ Don't rap yourself around the book. 

One thing that helped me was to look at the whole picture first ... Each quarter of the moon (and what it does) and then each sign. (barren, productive or fruitful)

Per my book ~ Mar 2, 10:08am~Mar 4, 6:17 pm ... 2nd qtr. ... sign Cancer:

Plant grains, leafy annuals. Fertilize(chemical ) Graft plants. Trim to increase growth.

So ... you are good the go, tomatoes, peppers and beans are planted in the 2nd quarter in Cancer.

March 8th looks great for medicinal plants.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> I just started to plant by the Moon also. Sorry I can't answer your question. Perhaps our expert will check in soon.
> 
> Oh Andi! YoooHooo ANDI.....we need you!


 I should have added ... Thank you for the kind words ... 

:thankyou:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Andi, I just found my heirloom tomato seeds (I have no idea how I misplaced them). But I have missed my window to start them with the others. Should I go ahead and start them now anyway? Or just wait until the next Moon cycle for them? When would the next cycle be? Can you tell I can't find the same site I used before to give me dates? And while I am at it, I do not have a book on planting by the signs, do you have a website that you would recommend?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I was thinking I posted the ol farmers almanac last time ... can't remember. lol

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/calendar/gardening/

I love my moon sign book (Llewellyn) if you come across it, may want to give it a look see.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:thankyou: Andi.


----------

